# Anxious parent



## Mon (Sep 12, 2016)

Just dropped off my darling to school, first day back. She missed last week due to temperature, sore throat and diarrhea.  I was losing the will to live as it was one thing after another, as my 9 year old was only diagnosed on 25th August so still early days. She was welcomed by her friends so nicely as they all ran towards her. I'm feeling sick with so much anxiety and can't shake it off.  Teacher was very kind and offered me to come in and join the morning activity so it's all good but I don't know why I'm feeling so worried sick!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2016)

It sounds perfectly natural to me to feel anxious - anyone would in your position! But you can have confidence in those looking out for her, and you are only a phone call away should you be needed  I hope that all goes well, and that when she gets home happy and excited you can breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 12, 2016)

You are bound to feel like that Mon. Kids !  I have been T1 since I was 3. A long time ago & please keep going


----------



## Copepod (Sep 12, 2016)

Of course you're anxious, Mon. However, sounds like your darling's friends and school staff have things under control. It's really important for life to be more than diabetes. Have a cup of tea, coffee or whatever you like, enjoy the sunshine and give yourself a trea between now and collecting time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 12, 2016)

Mon said:


> Just dropped off my darling to school, first day back. She missed last week due to temperature, sore throat and diarrhea.  I was losing the will to live as it was one thing after another, as my 9 year old was only diagnosed on 25th August so still early days. She was welcomed by her friends so nicely as they all ran towards her. I'm feeling sick with so much anxiety and can't shake it off.  Teacher was very kind and offered me to come in and join the morning activity so it's all good but I don't know why I'm feeling so worried sick!!!


I Mon,
you must be shattered after the last week   From listening and reading other peoples comments I have come to the conclusion that Mum's never stop worrying no matter what age their child is. It still shocks me that my Mum still worries about me. I was diagnosed as a 4 year old and will be 56 later this year Mum is now 80 years young 

Things will get better the more experienced you become with diabetes management the worry will lesson but not go away completely.
Conclusion is that Mum's have an extra strong worry gene  ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## Mon (Sep 12, 2016)

I survived!!! 
Actually more than survived... I'm so humbled by the kindness of everyone at school.  The teacher made me feel so welcome and the children so wonderfully caring.  I didn't realise I was signing up for a 1 mile run when I offered to go in this morning but it was a relief to be able to see her settle into the class today. Some School staff are trained by the nurse so they observed while my daughter did the blood test. Then we went for a 1 mile walk... Easing her into it. Now got back home and I was touched to receive messages to my post. I feel so humbled that I want to have a good cry and maybe now I can, especially while she's out at school. I can finally release all these emotions that I've been holding onto! Some teachers were pointing me to look towards other remedies like yoga, ayurveda.  
It's like bringing others into my world helped me instead of trying to be brave and coping on my own.  My daughter even made a Thankyou card for her friend who was right beside her throughout the whole morning. And now I'm sat in the garden with a cup of tea, soaking the sun and thanking you all for just being there reading and responding to my post


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2016)

Ah, that's good to hear  You don't ever need to feel on your own with this, there is always someone here to listen and help if needed


----------



## Copepod (Sep 12, 2016)

Great to hear about your day and your daughter's success. Is her school doing a daily 1 mile? It's great scheme that will probably help her control considerably, especially if it happens at roughly the same time each day. If she likes running, then it's worth looking for a junior parkrun in your area - 2km on Sunday morning, times vary depending on locations - see http://www.parkrun.org.uk/events/juniorevents/ and work up to the 5km runs on Saturday mornings, 9am in England & Wales, 9.30am in Northern Ireland & Scotland.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 12, 2016)

Such a relief for you Mon. I'm so pleased everyone has cared so well for your little girl. And glad you can relax and enjoy the sun now knowing she's safe.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yup @Pumper_Sue, Mums worry - that's their job!  

Even when it isn't logical, e.g. When their child is 45 years old and they wouldn't worry about themselves or anyone else in the same situation! 

(No I'm not that old yet, only mid 40s myself and my daughter is 10, but I know that's how it is)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> Yup @Pumper_Sue, Mums worry - that's their job!
> 
> Even when it isn't logical, e.g. When their child is 45 years old and they wouldn't worry about themselves or anyone else in the same situation!
> 
> (No I'm not that old yet, only mid 40s myself and my daughter is 10, but I know that's how it is)


Doesn't matter how old you are, you'll always need your Mum


----------



## Mon (Sep 12, 2016)

Not to get the violin out but I'm a motherless mother,  lost my mum when I was 6 years old and dad got busy with his new family so no parent particularly losing sleep over me!! But fortunately I still have a few close family members to worry about me and my wonderful friends who text me daily to check up on me and my daughter.

 Thankyou @Copepod for sending the link, I had a look and it's looks great way to make friends and get fit. The school has started 1 mile daily run from this year and it's fantastic to get children fit and strong. I'm sure slowly it'll build up my daughter's stamina. 

She's been feeling so exhausted though after a whole day at school so getting an early night and a super early night for me to, ready for a new day. Good night all and catch up soon


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 12, 2016)

Pleased the teacher & other kids have been good. I don't know if it was just me but I would not let anybody run past me . Both of you take care.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sleep well.  You have both done brilliantly and things will get easier.


----------

